# combs for face



## KarlainVT (Oct 31, 2012)

Can anyone recommend the type of combs they use for the face? I have a pin brush and am going to order a 7 1/2 inch comb for mats but not sure what to use on the face? And where to buy it?

Also when do you start bathing your dogs? Type of shampoos.


Thanks! Pepper is now 12 weeks old


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a CC face comb. You can start bathing your puppy as soon as s/he needs it! Kodi had already had a couple of baths before I brought him home from the breeder at 11 weeks! I use BioGroom Super White shampoo and BioGroom Silk conditioner. I also like the Espree brand, available at Petco, But you'll find as many recommendations as there are people on the forum! Get small bottles to start with, until you decide what you really like!


----------



## KarlainVT (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks! I am going to order some of that shampoo and conditioner. She doesnt really smell at all but I dont think it will hurt to give her her first bath. Whenever the kids are in the tub she wants to get in! cute.
I will also order the 7 inch comb. Plus some more chew toys! Spoiled rotten already!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Throw out that pin brush right now! That is a very common mistake. A pin brush is properly used for fluffing out long poodle type hair such as on bichon frise head and poodle top knots. Mind you, I said fluffing out, not maintaining it. They still have to get a comb through and nevermind dematting with a pin brush. If you have a high quality one that has dense pins then it could be ok, but most of the more common ones are not effective. That will lead you down the path of not being able to identify tangles and your puppy will end up matted, unless s/he is going to have limp thin coat. You need a soft slicker at this point and then switch to a comb as your #1 tool. Even if you are going to give your puppy haircuts.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Biogroom works well for some but not for me. You will discover that you have to experiment and find what works for you and your dog. Karen likes Biogroom and her Kody looks great. I find it kind of mediocre. It's very cheap, so if you don't want to spend a lot that may be for you. Some like CC, some don't. Some swear by Isle of Dogs but others find it too perfumey and expensive. I have read rave reviews on Ziggy's, so that is on my list to try. Right now I am using Rosie B Good bc it's made by IOD and carried at PETCO and I wanted to get the best shampoo off the shelf (sometimes I don't have the patience to order online). So experiment and find what you like.


----------



## KarlainVT (Oct 31, 2012)

Unfortunatly due to lack of pet stores in our area I need to shop online. I ordered small bottles of the Biogroom to see how they work on her. I hadnt heard anyone mention a soft slicker before so we will have to get it. So many choices out there it can get confusing! We have a pin brush but I know it is not a high quality one. I ordered the comb so will have to get the slicker on the next shopping run! Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck. Your puppy is gorgeous. Where did you get him/her?


----------



## KarlainVT (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you! 
We got her from a breeder - Hardwick Havanese in central Vermont. We live in southern Vermont on the New Hampshire border. Everyone is certainly falliing in love with our new puppy. She is a love bug. I am just loving her personality. Never thought I would be one of those crazy dog ladies! ha
Karla


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a pretty baby you have there...congrats!!!
I turned into a crazy dog lady as well and worse yet, my DH talks baby talk to Whimsy...never thought I would see the day!! LOL. My 2 grown daughters tease us all the time. My youngest who is 38years old, now refers to herself as the middle child!


----------



## KarlainVT (Oct 31, 2012)

We are crazy ladies! I will be 40 in 3 weeks and I guess Pepper will be my (3rd baby). Good thing my kids love her! Ages 8 and 4.

I have run into several Havanese owners now and they are so happy to share information. Just this weekend I found out my sister's neighbor has 2 havanese dogs so i brought the puppy over. They went gagga! Gave Pepper a trim over her eyes so now she can see! And her Dad that lives with her gave me a Havanese dog book. Everybody loves a puppy!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Pepper is darling. I love the Greyhound pin brush and a couple weeks ago bought a second one. I also bought one of their combs (fine, medium). I like both the brush and comb better than the CC ones. The vendor I bought them from told me there are other "fake" greyhound products and even one called real or official greyhound (or something like that). The ones I'm using are from England.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I also use a greyhound comb, medium and fine, on Tyler's face. First I use the medium end in case there are any small mats and then finish with the fine end. I also do his ears with the fine end. Love Pepper's eye patch, very cute.
BYW, I have a daughter who lives in Westminister West which sounds like it might be close to you in Southern VT.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Throw out that pin brush right now! That is a very common mistake. A pin brush is properly used for fluffing out long poodle type hair such as on bichon frise head and poodle top knots. Mind you, I said fluffing out, not maintaining it. They still have to get a comb through and nevermind dematting with a pin brush. If you have a high quality one that has dense pins then it could be ok, but most of the more common ones are not effective. That will lead you down the path of not being able to identify tangles and your puppy will end up matted, unless s/he is going to have limp thin coat. You need a soft slicker at this point and then switch to a comb as your #1 tool. Even if you are going to give your puppy haircuts.


Now I have quite a number of questionmarks above my head! I have a number od havanese grooming books saying that slicker brush is sort of no-no for havanese because it can destroy coat. The advice is to use it ONLY on feet! Couple of days ago I have bought CC gold series pin brush. It is awesome because it acutally detect tangles and takes them out. Not to mention that coat is super shiny and super silky after the brushing. After brushing I go through with buttercomb. Yes, sometimes I use only comb. Good slicker for feet is OK


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

rokipiki said:


> Now I have quite a number of questionmarks above my head! I have a number od havanese grooming books saying that slicker brush is sort of no-no for havanese because it can destroy coat. The advice is to use it ONLY on feet! Couple of days ago I have bought CC gold series pin brush. It is awesome because it acutally detect tangles and takes them out. Not to mention that coat is super shiny and super silky after the brushing. After brushing I go through with buttercomb. Yes, sometimes I use only comb. Good slicker for feet is OK


Yes, I think maybe you read what I wrote too fast. I said a cheap pin brush is no good, a high quality one is fine. If you've ever seen the $5 pin brushes available here you would see it is no good. Yours is several times the cost and quality I'm sure. In all honesty, I didn't like my CC brush on my puppy at first. The more effective was a soft slicker, which does a better job at separating hair. If you use a harsh slicker it can damage the coat. I don't know when your book was written, but today there are a lot more options than before. Slicker brushes used to be very harsh with thick teeth. Now, if you get a nice soft one it should be a lot better than how they used to all be made. I use one without hesitation on my dog.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I use the CC wood pin brush (Q seems to like it better because it's no so scratchy on his skin) and it really works very well. I'm going to buy another one so I have a spare LOL


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Yes, I think maybe you read what I wrote too fast. I said a cheap pin brush is no good, a high quality one is fine. If you've ever seen the $5 pin brushes available here you would see it is no good. Yours is several times the cost and quality I'm sure. In all honesty, I didn't like my CC brush on my puppy at first. The more effective was a soft slicker, which does a better job at separating hair. If you use a harsh slicker it can damage the coat. I don't know when your book was written, but today there are a lot more options than before. Slicker brushes used to be very harsh with thick teeth. Now, if you get a nice soft one it should be a lot better than how they used to all be made. I use one without hesitation on my dog.


Can you recomend good soft slicker? I am thinking about ordering this one

http://olivegreendog.com/pet-grooming/oscar-frank-standard-soft-slicker-brush-1/


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure CC makes one, I saw it on their website.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome! What a beautiful puppy you have! 

when I first got my puppy, I had the most success using a slicker. Then after I started using CC's shampoos and Ice on Ice, I could use a comb. Now she is a year old and is starting to get mats though tiny, and I have better results using the slicker again. I use both, but the slicker works through the coat faster.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

I love my slicker brush --- it works so good. The one I have is for sensitive skin (make sure its soft -- run it over the back of your hand, if it hurts you dont get it). works amazing to keep the coat tangle free and works great to get tangles out http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B0002AQPO8

I use the CC comb and my brush slicker - both have made grooming her sooo much easier


----------

